# Guess im not enough of a hunter.



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

So i took up coyote hunting this past spring around May ive hunted on and off a little bit throughout the summer not to hard just kind of getting a feel for calling. Then this fall no hunting because of deer season. now this winter we got a big storm that dumped a foot and a half of snow so i did go out one day and walked about a mile and called a few times but the snow wasnt right. now the snow is all melted and crunchy and icy so its no good for hunting right now.

ANYWAYS my little cousin whos name on here is Katorade is being a little $#^@^#$&^#$ he acts like hes this ALLMIGHTY macho hunter who knows it all about ANY kind of hunting and thinks hes bad ass because he road hunts coyotes and has killed one or two while i have yet to kill any because i actualy get out and hunt them but im not a hunter because i havent killed any. so now he is refusing to talk to me because i havent killed a coyote. 

Also just because im the type of hunter that i go out for deer but i dont work real hard im out for the meat and out for the good time but since i havent killed a deer im not a true hunter and i dont hunt enough and i dont hunt right... he has NEVER hunted terrain like i hunt and hes trying to tell me how to hunt it.. this terrain is a lot harder to hunt than the open country like northern utah and wyoming.

ALSO i have a post on here about the "meth lab i found while hunting" he had the balls to send me an email and tell me it was stupid that that its stupid how everyone was saying that it was so funny because he just saw it a week earlier in the hunting dog section ya its an old joke ive seen it around for a year or two now but no ones complaining about it someones gotta bring some smiles to these forums we cant all sit around on here and be serious 24/7..

So i guess what im saying is that since im not this super allmighty hunter like Katorade im not allowed to talk to hunters or have a good time on forums? or should katorade come off his high horse and live his life like a teenager not someone whos in there late twentys ready to have a child?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Wasn't it you that scared the crap out of him with text msgs? You guys are family,why would you come on a public forum and ask strangers to mediate your quarrel? By your writing I am guessing you are not much older than he is,both of ya need to grow up.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

You two need to glove up, go a few rounds, and get this out of your system.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

I come here because I need a true hunter to set him straight as far there is more to life than hunting and that he doesn't know it all...

He has went through my facebook posts and picked out a buddy of mine and made fun of him because he shot his first elk this year bit it took him 3 or 4 shots, or because I had a pretty nice deer in my yard but he got all macho and wanted me to ask my friend to score it to see if my friend was an over scorer or an under scorer, or he makes fun of people who don't have brand new bows or trys to tell me that the only scope my parents would buy (a 1958 weaver V8) was an ugly POS and that i need a nice Bushnell like his rifle has..

I'm not here lookin for you guys to play doctor Laura for us. Im looking for someone to help me get it through katorades mind that one he isn't promoting hunting by making fun of others for lack of gear, skills, time. And Two He DOESN'T know it all. The people on here seem to be all he will listen too.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It sounds like he is quite immature; generally such a person is best left alone or you could choose to handle such a private matter in a private manner.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

All he's trying to do is get a rise out of you and your giving him what he wants. If you don't respond, he will move on. Good luck on that one.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Who's doctor Laura?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Who's doctor Laura?


Lee Emery comes to my mind.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Who's Lee Emery?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Lee Ermey? You know, Goob, the drill sergeant on Full Metal Jacket. He plays the tough, suck-it-up-and-be-a-man type in all the military movies. I think what Al is saying is that this situation could use a whole lot more Lee Ermey and a whole lot less of Dr. Laura (a radio therapist who counsels listeners about their relationship problems).

Lee is also in the TV commercial "YA Jack Wagon" Edited by Al.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Haha you have a PM, I just like how you blow everything out of porportion I told you how it was on the scope and I couldn't wait for you to get a new scope. Maybe I wanted you to get out and finally kill something but seriously dude post something on UWN wow. Dang ya I make fun of people without the latest crap wow I have a diamond razor edge dang top of the line top of the line. I'm living my life the way I want to live it.

Thanks


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, now that we have made a breakthrough, it appears that this one has run its course.


----------

